# New 42M mulching deck



## jambsi (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a X30042M bought in 2008.

I was at the JD dealer the other day & there was a brand spanking new X300 out front with a 42" mulching deck on it (the 42M). I noticed a rod on the deck that mine doesn't have so I inspected it closer. Its changed a lot.

Gone is the spaghetti belt that tries to do everything including spinning the blades in opposite directions. Now there is 2 belts; 1 goes over 2 pulleys, the PTO and a master blade pulley. The other belt goes over 3 pulleys, the 2 blades and the master.

The rod is a huge belt tension release rod.

There may have also been something different under the deck but I couldn't tell for sure.

This new 42M deck surely can't be any worse than the old one for chewing up belts and may even cut better!


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like they re-thought a few things....


----------



## Wilsonje (May 6, 2010)

I just got a new x300m last sat. The cut is somewhat crappy.
I leaves small strips of grass uncut. Where it cuts it does very
well. I'm trying to get more info on the removing the center
baffle and adding the metal baffle kit as the guy from Canada 
posted about. My deck looks to be the same as his underneath.


----------



## KevPH (Oct 1, 2008)

*x300 42"m deck cutting crappy*

The 42"M mower deck has a "left" and "right" blade. Check to see if the blades are correct for your mower deck. Check the blade numbers to the dealers recommended part numbers. I bought my x300 w42"M deck and ordered a spare blades. The spare set arrived (Fed-X or UPS), very timely. The new blades were ordered with the wrong
part number. Returned new(wrong) blades to the dealer and exchanged with correct parts reordered. FYI: The blades will have "Left" or "Right" stamped into the blade. Do not install reversed!!!!! Hope this helps. :dazed:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a J D GT 235 w/ a 48 inch deck. When something breaks or wears out I buy J D parts for it. And have noticed improvment of some kind on the replacement parts. I belive J D is a good company, if you stay away from box stores.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I was looking at a X30042M the other day for real cheap it seems, any complaints with yours?


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

X300 Great Tractors, 42M Not So Good, I Have a Mulcher Deck & It Continuously Bogs & Bogs, I Personally Would Avoid a 42M & Just Get a Regular 42"


----------



## KevPH (Oct 1, 2008)

*Mulching desks*

My JDx300 (42"m) works mows fine. The mulch deck does have considerations that the side discharge (only) decks don't. 

Remember, mulching lawn clippings require power for cutting and re-cutting the grass clippings. Mulching decks don't handle tall grass very well. Wet/damp lawns will also effect the quality of the cut. 

Also, you need to cut your grass more often. Cutting/mulching the dry lawn sooner will produce nearly unnoticeable clippings.

Hope this helps


----------



## mariolopez (Jan 6, 2013)

nothing but broken or jumping belts problem with my 42in. mulching deck\x300 set-up. gone thru 5 belts in 63hrs of use. that is over $800.00 in belts alone plus $900 in repairs--only the ignition module is necessary and not one cent of the above was covered by John-Deere. quit going to the dealer--local lawn-mower repair shop finally diagnosed the broken belts problem---drag link too loose--belt doing all the pulling of the deck--thus belt break every 10-12 hrs. now with drag link doing the pulling-belt jumps pulley. upon examination-it was noticed that the front center idler pulley is 1in lower than than the other idlers and slopes down to the front. anyone know if this an engineering design or a fabrication mistake at the factory?


----------

